# Thame area 17th July AM



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi folks, I know it's an area with lots of you! Anyone fancy hosting me at their place? I have a 2pm meeting in Thame I need to be away for, but can tee off anytime!

Let me know if anyone fancies a knock!


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2013)

Subject to being fit again (which i should be) you are more than welcome at Aylesbury Vale (if thats close enough), or if you get a better offer I'll join you there 

There is a ladies comp at 8.15 at ours so would probably have to look to tee it up before that which may be a bit on the early side for you


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2013)

We could join the ladies comp?! I look good in pink! Cool, let's play it by ear and see who else pops up here!!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2013)

Well....
Diary looks fairly free at the moment..
Would be availa le from 8.30 
All welcome at APGC......Fragger might come too.....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Well....
Diary looks fairly free at the moment..
Would be availa le from 8.30 
All welcome at APGC......Fragger might come too.....
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a 4 ball coming together! Fundy, you up for that? Phil?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2013)

There's a Seniors Match on that day so we'd need to be away by 9
Downside is it could be tricky getting something to eat after - I can find out this week...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2013)

Early doors is fine for me, missing lunch is not the end of the world either, I live on garage food and drive thoughs midweek anyway!


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2013)

Assuming the arm is ok sounds fine to me, can always find a pub for lunch if needed too


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2013)

fundy said:



			Assuming the arm is ok sounds fine to me, can always find a pub for lunch if needed too 

Click to expand...

Yup sounds good to me! Come on arm! Want to take a fiver off fundy before he is back to full fitness!


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm free and can make up numbers if needed


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2013)

More the merrier....
I can get 2 times booked for just before 9....


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			More the merrier....
I can get 2 times booked for just before 9....
		
Click to expand...

Says its 1 hour 22 minutes from me which really mean 1hr as its only 74 miles


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2013)

If you come down the M40 and come off at Oxford services it's a pretty decent run through as the Course is on that side of town....


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			If you come down the M40 and come off at Oxford services it's a pretty decent run through as the Course is on that side of town....
		
Click to expand...

Yes, just looked it up, almost the same route I took to Studley Wood but your on the left


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 24, 2013)

game on Im in


----------



## Fish (Jun 24, 2013)

Hmm, could do with a lowish handicapper so Scott, me and 1 other can take on the Awesomeness for some bragging rights


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2013)

So we've got

Imurg
Fragger
Fundy
Rooter
Fish

Any more?
Might be able to get CVG in but he's work dependent.........
It's time Alex1975 had a day off innit?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 24, 2013)

Sounds like a plan is hatching! Get it booked Ian. As Kevin Costner says, if you book it, they will come.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ill apply for the day off tomorrow... I am out at the races today on a jolly so shall leave the paperwork till tomorrow but should be fine....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 28, 2013)

How are we all looking then chaps?


----------



## Fish (Jun 28, 2013)

Rooter said:



			How are we all looking then chaps?
		
Click to expand...

Its in my diary, just waiting on a fixed time.

If Alex has managed to get the day off we are currently 2 x 3-balls, no doubt the Pikeys will take on the Awesomeness?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 28, 2013)

Ive booked 8.43 and 8.50.  There is a match off at 9, so want to be in front of them

Game On Ladbrookkessssssss!!!


----------



## Rooter (Jun 28, 2013)

sweet. looking forward to it!


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2013)

Its in the diary


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 28, 2013)

It will be Monday before I know now... Its kinda ok but there are a few senior staff off that day and we try not to be off together. Should be ok but will confirm Monday.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 29, 2013)

grrr get back from Spain 11th and leave finished 15th, would love to have made this aswell.

have a good un fella's


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 1, 2013)

I am in... Looking forward to it. 

No chance of getting an extra day Gibbo?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone talked to Murph about this, he is kinda local... what about Rick?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2013)

nice one Alex


So we now have      Imurg
                            Fragger
                            Fish
                            Fundy
                            Alex
                            Rooter

Open to 2 more, Ill PM Rick and Murph see if they are free


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 1, 2013)

Is someone going to pick teams and groups and play a little team comp of some kind? Maybe try and even the total shots each group gets or something?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 1, 2013)

Well volunteered Alex 

Good Man


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well volunteered Alex 

Good Man
		
Click to expand...

Top work Alex!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Top work Alex!
		
Click to expand...

Alex12
Steve7
Phil19
Fish19

Ian and Rooter what you playing off?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm on 6


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2013)

Murph is IN
Rick cant make it

ONE PLACE LEFT,   anyone else fancy a knock?  17 July Aylesbury park , just before 9am


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

Coolio, what is Murph off?

Steve can Neil fill this spot if there is no forum member who will? Be nice to have 8. 

Can't believe the brothers got us such a good deal on green fees too!!!


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Coolio, what is Murph off?

Steve can Neil fill this spot if there is no forum member who will? Be nice to have 8. 

Can't believe the brothers got us such a good deal on green fees too!!!

Click to expand...

I would think so yes, will give him a buzz later to check but be better if we can find one more from here


----------



## Rooter (Jul 2, 2013)

Alex, 17 for me.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

fundy said:



			I would think so yes, will give him a buzz later to check but be better if we can find one more from here
		
Click to expand...

Ye it would.

Me 12 
Steve 7
Phil 19
Fish 19
Ian 6
Rooter 17
Murph?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 2, 2013)

9 for me.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			9 for me.
		
Click to expand...


Know anyone else from the forum that may come Murph?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 2, 2013)

Not off hand.


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2013)

Just spoken to Neil, will happily fill the 8th spot if we dont get another from the forum


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

At the moment its looking like:

*A Team*
Fish 19
Ian 6
Neil 15
Alex 12
*Total 52*

*B Team*
Phil 19
Steve 7
Murph 9
Rooter 17
*Total 52*

Best two stableford on the first 6
Best three stableford on the next 6
All four stableford on the last 6

Teams work out well as the brothers are split as are Steve and Neil and clearly they add up, having said that I could use a few charity points!!!


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2013)

Looks good to me


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			Looks good to me 

Click to expand...


And me buddy, I am told your a right ringer!!oo:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm happy
I'll take Fish's 19 to Fragger's any day of the week!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I'm happy
I'll take Fish's 19 to Fragger's any day of the week!
		
Click to expand...

Umm gamesmanship is not very friendly is it!!! ... hehehe ne:


----------



## Rooter (Jul 2, 2013)

Am ready ! can we change the team name from B though? bit defeatist already.... team Bravo?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Am ready ! can we change the team name from B though? bit defeatist already.... team Bravo? 

Click to expand...


Nope....


----------



## Rooter (Jul 2, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Nope....

Click to expand...

Oh that's how we are rolling!!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Oh that's how we are rolling!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hehe, I am playing but originally the team I was in was B and I thought to change it so I am glad you picked up on it.... I cant help thinking that Steve and Murph is a dangerous combo, I think we will go out first and play really really slow, its the only way I know to beat Steve....


----------



## Rooter (Jul 2, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Hehe, I am playing but originally the team I was in was B and I thought to change it so I am glad you picked up on it.... I cant help thinking that Steve and Murph is a dangerous combo, I think we will go out first and play really really slow, its the only way I know to beat Steve....
		
Click to expand...

I demand a coin toss!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I demand a coin toss!
		
Click to expand...


For name change or start time?


----------



## Rooter (Jul 2, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			For name change or start time?
		
Click to expand...

Both?! maybe team B needs a name like the tarentino WW2 film.. inglorious b... you can call us the B's if thats what its based on!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 2, 2013)

You could be the B52s.... hu.... hu.... see what I did there..... :lol:


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			You could be the B52s.... hu.... hu.... see what I did there..... :lol:
		
Click to expand...

That would make you the A52s - whos got the poor name now lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2013)

Sides look pretty even on paper

Imurg is gonna have a wobble, but then again, Fundy is out of match practice

Could be close, Steve...What are the markets offering?


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sides look pretty even on paper

Imurg is gonna have a wobble, but then again, Fundy is out of match practice

Could be close, Steve...What are the markets offering? 

Click to expand...

Sadly the annoucement that Fish is in their side has made the bookies run for cover, only offering 4/6 for them, 11/8 for us and 12/1 the draw


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2013)

fundy said:



			Sadly the annoucement that Fish is in their side has made the bookies run for cover, only offering 4/6 for them, 11/8 for us and 12/1 the draw 

Click to expand...

I have a medal this Saturday  Can we play quickly in case I get another cut, hmm have to buffer me thinks


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			And me buddy, I am told your a right ringer!!oo:
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			I'm happy
I'll take Fish's 19 to Fragger's any day of the week!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I feel all loved up


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2013)

Fish said:



			Oh, I feel all loved up 

Click to expand...

Its pressure not love Fish


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2013)

fundy said:



			Its pressure not love Fish 

Click to expand...

As in my amphibious name, I'm cold blooded so pile it on 

I'll be gentle with you though, as I need you fit for Beau Desert :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2013)

Heads up chaps

CVG is available to play, which gives us 9

so we get another slot and make 3 x 3 ball ? 
also gives options for any last minute rollups

sorry Alex, this might mess your teams up


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Heads up chaps

CVG is available to play, which gives us 9

so we get another slot and make 3 x 3 ball ? 
also gives options for any last minute rollups

sorry Alex, this might mess your teams up
		
Click to expand...

3 3balls and do best 2 scores out of 3? Whats CVG play off Phil?


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

fundy said:



			3 3balls and do best 2 scores out of 3? Whats CVG play off Phil?
		
Click to expand...

Who's CVG?


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			Who's CVG?
		
Click to expand...

Plays at Aylesbury Park with Fragger and Imurg and posts on here occasionally


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2013)

CVG be off 14

Ive booked the 8.57 slot as well now 

Game On


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2013)

Can i be in team C Unit?


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Can i be in team C Unit?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, keep all the C's together


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yeah, keep all the C's together 



Click to expand...

You must be in team B now? team Baldy?


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

*A Team*
Ian 6
Alex 12
Fish 19
*Total 37*

*B Team*
Murph 9
CVG 14
Phil 19
*Total 42*

*C Team*
Steve 7
Neil 15
Rooter 17
*Total 39*

Hows that look?


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

or....

*A Team*
Murph 9
Alex 12
Fish 19
*Total 40*

*B Team*
Ian 6
CVG 14
Phil 19
*Total 39*

*C Team*
Steve 7
Neil 15
Rooter 17
*Total 39*

Hows that look?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2013)

If you swap me and Rooter around that meanz we have 1 local on each team


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If you swap me and Rooter around that meanz we have 1 local on each team
		
Click to expand...

Yeh i think thats key, i havnt even googled where the course is, let alone the layout! i need someone to point me in the right direction!


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

Like this

*A Team*
Murph 9
Alex 12
Fish 19
*Total 40*

*B Team*
Ian 6
CVG 14
Rooter 17
*Total 37*

*C Team*
Steve 7
Neil 15
Phil 19
*Total 41*


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

Rooter said:



			i need someone to point me in the right direction!
		
Click to expand...

Why, will the ball go that way :ears:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

Steve will not want to play with Neil as they play together a lot, or not that he wont want to but he will think its far to split them. Does that out way the having a local in each team iyo?


for what its worth I am happy


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2013)

Play with Neil all day every day so rather split up, hows the below sound?

Fundy (7), Rooter (17) , Fragger (19)
Imurg (6), Alex (12) , Fish (19)
Murph (9) , CVG (14), Neil (15)


----------



## Fish (Jul 4, 2013)

fundy said:



			Play with Neil all day every day so rather split up, hows the below sound?

Fundy (7), Rooter (17) , Fragger (19)
Imurg (6), Alex (12) , Fish (19)
Murph (9) , CVG (14), Neil (15)
		
Click to expand...

:thup: good for me, were shy on shots but hey, we don't want it easy


----------



## Rooter (Jul 4, 2013)

Im happy whatever, warm up next week with Smiffy and the southern shandy drinkers (me included!) then this! happy days.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 4, 2013)

fundy said:



			Play with Neil all day every day so rather split up, hows the below sound?

Fundy (7), Rooter (17) , Fragger (19)
Imurg (6), Alex (12) , Fish (19)
Murph (9) , CVG (14), Neil (15)
		
Click to expand...


Ye, was chatting to Steve on the phone and I mused that adding up the shots was actually less important than a) Splitting the brothers, b) Splitting Steve and Neil and c) having a local in each team.

On top of that its is believed that I am the worst off my handicap and perhaps Fish is the best of his so this is looking about right.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2013)

Quick heads up guys Im sadly probably only 50/50 to make this, played again today and have reinjured my elbow, got some ice on it and taken the anti-inflammatories (albeit washed down by a nice white bordeaux), will see how it is in a couple of days but sadly not overly confident (if i wrote how i really feel id no doubt get a few days grace from the forum lol)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Steve, hope it sorts itself out
Worst case we go back to 2 x 4 balls

In any event we have room for a couple more bods if anyone is interested


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have been shanking so bad I was going to drop out to avoid the crazy embarrassment that is my game at the moment but I think I am working though it now.

Every hit 30 shanks in a row... its MIND BLOWING!!

Two 4 balls or another person, its all good! No Stevie would be a shame though!


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I have been shanking so bad I was going to drop out to avoid the crazy embarrassment that is my game at the moment but I think I am working though it now.

Every hit 30 shanks in a row... its MIND BLOWING!!

Two 4 balls or another person, its all good! No Stevie would be a shame though!
		
Click to expand...

I can feel the weight on my shoulders already :smirk:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I have been shanking so bad I was going to drop out to avoid the crazy embarrassment that is my game at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Bet you'll play better than me Al.
Shanking chips, slicing drives and that's the good shots....


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 10, 2013)

Not to worry lads, Rooter and Fragger are on there own... that's going to be tough!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 10, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Not to worry lads, Rooter and Fragger are on there own... that's going to be tough!
		
Click to expand...

It will be if i play anything like i did yesterday!! hope you are playing well Phil!


----------



## Fish (Jul 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Bet you'll play better than me Al.
Shanking chips, slicing drives and that's the good shots....
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I'm thinking these are just mind games....hopefully :mmm:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fish said:



			Hmm, I'm thinking these are just mind games....hopefully :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

hehe ye, that or its going to be a right hack around!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2013)

Forecast for Wednesday isn't great, could be the only stormy day of the week.

I've taken the day off. So 18 holes at AVGC, then what? Any one else got the whole day to play with? 

I could host 3 at mine in the pm, cost around Â£21 ish, has to be cash, its a very nice course (they have cut some of the rough, and it's playing really well), need to tee off before two, or after three. Probably after three is best. It won't be quick as there's a foxes match out, but it's a nice place to play golf?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 14, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Forecast for Wednesday isn't great, could be the only stormy day of the week.

I've taken the day off. So 18 holes at AVGC, then what? Any one else got the whole day to play with? 

I could host 3 at mine in the pm, cost around Â£21 ish, has to be cash, its a very nice course (they have cut some of the rough, and it's playing really well), need to tee off before two, or after three. Probably after three is best. It won't be quick as there's a foxes match out, but it's a nice place to play golf?
		
Click to expand...

We are not playing at AVGC we are playing Aylesbury Park. However I would like to play with you in the afternoon but might have to be at my place as I have had a series of speeding fines and parking tickets this month that have taken all my fun bucks...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			We are not playing at AVGC we are playing Aylesbury Park. However I would like to play with you in the afternoon but might have to be at my place as I have had a series of speeding fines and parking tickets this month that have taken all my fun bucks...
		
Click to expand...

That would work! 

I may need to reprogram my sat nav though!


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2013)

I have all day, sadly only have 1 working arm though   If you guys do sort a game in the pm I may well come for a walk round (assuming miracles dont happen in the next 2 days lol)


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2013)

Forecast should be ok,  going to be hot and you cant budget for a thunder storm, but these tend to form up later in the day, we are going to be finished by 1pm so shouldnt be an issue, Steve can you see if Gibbo or a.n.other can sub if you are still broken


----------



## fundy (Jul 14, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Forecast should be ok,  going to be hot and you cant budget for a thunder storm, but these tend to form up later in the day, we are going to be finished by 1pm so shouldnt be an issue, Steve can you see if Gibbo or a.n.other can sub if you are still broken
		
Click to expand...

almost certain i cant play mate  pretty sure gibbo knows this is happening but got to work


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok then team, looks like we are down to 8 so 2Ã—4ball looks like the best format

if everyone is happy , ill cancel one of the 3 tee times
can peeps confirm this is ok


----------



## Fish (Jul 14, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok then team, looks like we are down to 8 so 2Ã—4ball looks like the best format

if everyone is happy , ill cancel one of the 3 tee times
can peeps confirm this is ok
		
Click to expand...

I'm OK, go with the flow 

Who gets whom?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm OK, go with the flow 

Who gets whom?
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me.

Not fussed who I play with, but they need to be good at finding golf balls.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Fine by me.

Not fussed who I play with, but they need to be good at finding golf balls.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry we're well practiced..


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Don't worry we're well practiced..
		
Click to expand...

May be, but I'm currently taking it to new levels!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 14, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			May be, but I'm currently taking it to new levels!
		
Click to expand...

Join me!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Join me!
		
Click to expand...

Murph wants me on his team!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am down with whatever.... 

I am sure I have won the ball loss count for this month but it seems to be stabilizing. I am really looking forward to it!

Who is going to play with me and Chris at his place afterwards? 

Al


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I am down with whatever.... 

I am sure I have won the ball loss count for this month but it seems to be stabilizing. I am really looking forward to it!

Who is going to play with me and Chris at his place afterwards? 

Al
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, i lost at least 4 at Tyrells last week!!

I cant do PM, i have a meeting in Thame at 3pm, hence this all started! fish might if he can fix his phone!


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2013)

Rooter said:



			fish might if *I* can fix his phone! 

Click to expand...

:smirk:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 15, 2013)

Rooter said:



			I dunno, i lost at least 4 at Tyrells last week!!

I cant do PM, i have a meeting in Thame at 3pm, hence this all started! fish might if he can fix his phone! 

Click to expand...

I have had the shanks this month and lost over 30 balls, I win!!... No I lose!!  Only one on Sat though and help from my pro and some hard work _*should*_ mean I will not make a fool of myself....


What time we meeting at APGC? What time are the tees at again?


----------



## Fish (Jul 15, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Murph wants me on his team!
		
Click to expand...

If were keeping the chuckle brothers apart, then you'll come to us and Fragger will go to Murph


----------



## Imurg (Jul 15, 2013)

We'll be down there by 8,
We've sorted a Bacon Roll/Butty as well.
We have 8.43, 8.50 and 8.57 booked so we'll have to let one of them go - probably the 8.43.....


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 15, 2013)

Coolio, I shall be up at 8 then, see if I can warm up a little and eat some bacon!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 15, 2013)

BACON!! you legends, saves me buying some McRubbish brekkie! see you guys there for 8 ish


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2013)

Always happier to start out earlier for a bacon buttie :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 16, 2013)

Going to aim to get there about 8, see you there chaps


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2013)

I cancelled the later time. Hopefully nobody will book it and it will give us a slight buffer to the Seniors match behind.
What are the teams avain - someone worked them out before...


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I cancelled the later time. Hopefully nobody will book it and it will give us a slight buffer to the Seniors match behind.
What are the teams avain - someone worked them out before...
		
Click to expand...

It ended up

Fundy (7), Rooter (17) , Fragger (19)
Imurg (6), Alex (12) , Fish (19)
Murph (9) , CVG (14), Neil (15)

So its just a case of placing Scott and your kid in each group to make them 4-balls.

Who do we want Ian :mmm:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			It ended up

Fundy (7), Rooter (17) , Fragger (19)
Imurg (6), Alex (12) , Fish (19)
Murph (9) , CVG (14), Neil (15)

So its just a case of placing Scott and your kid in each group to make them 4-balls.

Who do we want Ian :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Fragger 19 - Murph 9 - CVG 14 - Neil 15 = 57

V

Rooter 17 - Imurg 6 - Alex 12 - Fish 19 = 54

Close enough on shots.

Best 2 Stableford scores on the first 6
Best 3 Stableford scores on the next 6
All Stableford scors on the last 6

Everyone cool with that?


----------



## Fish (Jul 16, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Fragger 19 - Murph 9 - CVG 14 - Neil 15 = 57

V

Rooter 17 - Imurg 6 - Alex 12 - Fish 19 = 54

Close enough on shots.

Best 2 Stableford scores on the first 6
Best 3 Stableford scores on the next 6
All Stableford scors on the last 6

Everyone cool with that?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll look after you Guys!!

By the way, CVG got 39 points with a blob last friday.......................


----------



## Neil20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just posting in case you're standing around on a tee waiting or something!
I couldn't find this thread yesterday to post but Fundy pointed me in the right direction (I was looking in the Lounge). I did also text
Alex but have had no reply.

Anyway, I pretty much got killed out in the midday sun at midweek club champs and (among other reasons) cannot make it.

I'm really sorry if you didn't get the message sooner (Like if Alex has a new phone?), reading through it seems that you didn't.

It's not my thing to let people down so late and again sorry if communication hasn't worked.

Neil.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2013)

Team 1




Team 2


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2013)

Holy Cow, that was a hot one....

Thanks to the Guys for coming - Neil - no worries, maybe next time...

We played 3 vs 4, best 2 scores on 1-6, 3 best on the next 6 and all 4 on the last 6.
The 4 ball numbered themselves and the 3 ball randomly picked a number 1-4.
That score was added to the 3 ball to give a final total.
Which was I believe..

Team A 108 points
Team B  96 points

Suspiciously, Team A picked Fish's score from the pile - he got 35 (top score)
If they'd picked Rooter's - well let's say thing might have been different........

Some good banter, Alex's water spray was a life saver and we even had some standing water on the 12th green in 30 degree heat as the Greenkeepers thought it would be a good idea to turn the sprinklers on before we got there.....:mmm:


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2013)

A good fun day all told. Really enjoyed it.

I had nine holes with Alex round AVGC afterwards, which was fun too, but enough in this heat!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the invite and the hospitality gents, great company just a shame i played like a chomper again and let the team down! Still enjoyed myself, but am surprised I managed to contain my frustrations at times with very little club dropping and minimal swearing!

Note to self, never par the first and think 'I might score well today'


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2013)

School boy error!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 17, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			School boy error!
		
Click to expand...

I have plenty of those, you must know that by now Chris!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 17, 2013)

Good to see you guys today, probably the hottest conditions I've ever played under.

Drank 1 litre of water on the way round , and after the round I downed 2 pints of shandy and a pint of coke and still needed more

Well played Fish who was on both the winning and losing teams


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2013)

Good to put some more faces to names and play with a few more forumers.  Golf was a bit scruffy at times but I'll take my 35 with 2 blobs on a very hot day when it was hard to concentrate at times due to so much sweat pouring down your face!

Some good banter and another course ticked off, haven't got a clue how many new courses I've played this year so far, but, its quite a few 

Didn't see much Awesomeness 

:smirk:


----------



## rickg (Jul 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			Didn't see much Awesomeness 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I think it only works when the shirt is tucked in......


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2013)

rickg said:



			I think it only works when the shirt is tucked in...... 

Click to expand...

Nah....tried both....didn't wotk.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 18, 2013)

I had a great day, really enjoyed it. Not my best golf but for sure not my worst and made 31 points in the belting conditions. Nice to see old friends and meet some new.

Had come lunch with Chris at my place and then we had an easy nine, mostly chatting and some occasional ball hitting, think we made some pars and some other...

I would quite like to do that every Thursday.


Thanks Ian, Phil and CVG


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2013)

I made two birdies!

And some rubbish best forgotten.


----------



## Neil20 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just got a reply from what I thought was Alex's phone!

Turns out it's not (I now understand why not), sorry again!


----------

